# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Помогите! Windows Server 2003: "Невозможно запустить службу каталогов"

## Orrim

Люди! Срочно нужна помощь! Есть WinServer 2003, работает как служба терминалов и VPN сервер, при этом контроллер домена на нем не поднимали, вся локалка в рабочей группе сидит вместе с сервером. Так вот начал он при загрузке выдавать следующее: "lsass.exe - Системная ошибка Не удалось инициализировать SAM из-за следующей ошибки: Невозможно запустить службу каталогов. Состояние ошибки:0xc00002e1. Нажмите на кнопку Ок для завершения работы системы и перезагрузки в режим восстановления служб каталогов, подробная информация содержится в журнале событий."  Сэйфмод так же не прокатывает, для загрузки в режиме восстановления службы каталогов не получается, админский пароль не прокатывает.  Погуглил я на эту тему, но вся информация, какую я нашел, относится к серверам с контроллером доменов.  Вопросы вобщем-то вечные: кто виноват и  что делать? Даже если пароль обнаружится, это же для контроллеров домена, я так понимаю, мне-то это чем поможет? Может кто-то сталкивался с подобным? И как это решать? Заранее спасибо за любую информацию.

----------


## Well_Kovalev

Провер на вирусы AVZшкой

----------

